# DVD now on TV in black and white and looks like looking through a screen



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I was given this Samsung TV about 6 or 7 months ago. I was watching DVDs from the library, then covid19 hit and no library. I got my delivery yesterday from the library and this morning plugged back in the DVD player into the TV (I've tried both components 1 and components 2 position and even switched out the cable) and it's only playing in black and white and looks super grainy like looking through a screen.

Any suggestions how to fix this? No problems when I first got the TV.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry, just found a manual on it (I'm new to digital TV, only analog until last February). I fixed it. Thank you.


----------

